# The purrfect cat quiz



## robert@fm (Sep 22, 2018)

How much do you know about cats?


----------



## Ljc (Sep 22, 2018)

Not good at all , I scored 5.


----------



## Rachel64 (Sep 22, 2018)

Not a lot! 4/9


----------



## Robin (Sep 22, 2018)

4/9 for me too.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Sep 22, 2018)

4/9
Complete guesses.
But I love cats anyway.


----------



## Lanny (Sep 22, 2018)

Snap! 4/9 for me too! Some fiendishly hard questions!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 22, 2018)

A very poor 3 for me, and I've got 2 cats


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 23, 2018)

6 for me


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 27, 2018)

I got 7. With a better gun, might have got all 9. Don’t like cats.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Nov 11, 2018)

To be fair, those were pretty obscure questions. I scored 4 and most of them were lucky guesses.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 11, 2018)

Gosh, it appears I know fair bit about their pheromones and Egyption girls names but not much else.  5/9.


----------



## WHT (Nov 12, 2018)

Ljc said:


> Not good at all , I scored 5.


I was catastrophic scored 1...lol


----------



## C&E Guy (Nov 14, 2018)

2 out of 9.

The cat didn't even help with the answers!!


----------

